# Alexisonfire calls it quits



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

From QMI Agency



> Alexisonfire has been extinguished.
> After 10 years, four albums and the recent defection of both its guitarists, the St. Catharines post-hardcore outfit has decided to call it a day, vocalist George Pettit wrote in a post on the band’s website.
> “Was the breakup amicable? Not really,” he admitted. “Was it necessary? Probably.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

This is seriously depressing news from such a great band. Glad I got to see them when I did.

[video=youtube_share;SDZO5KihUbc]http://youtu.be/SDZO5KihUbc[/video]


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Sad to hear they broke up but I love city and color.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

blam said:


> Sad to hear they broke up but I love city and color.


I'm with you on that. Dallas Green's solo work as been, for me, far more accessible. Never quite dug on the Alexisonfire thing.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Sh*t happens.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

LOL! They play in Chicago today and Friday 26th in Ottawa ON, United States.

http://cityandcolour.ca/tour/


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

jimsz said:


> LOL! They play in Chicago today and Friday in Ottawa ON, United States. Tour | City and Colour


That's Dallas Green's solo project, not Alexisonfire, that you're looking at there. One of the reasons for the split was Dallas parting ways to work on his more successful solo career. Also: Ottawa isn't until the 26th.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

iaresee said:


> That's Dallas Green's solo project, not Alexisonfire, that you're looking at there. One of the reasons for the split was Dallas parting ways to work on his more successful solo career. Also: Ottawa isn't until the 26th.


Updated, thanks. Wanted to see if Green had a Vancouver date, but it looks like Victoria's the closest. Then he's off to tour Europe.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I wonder if this means Black Lungs is full time?? I kind of started fading out with AOF a few years back, though I did pick up their last full-length. They changed their sound every album (expected) and went from very hard and fast to slow and easy. I like each album for what it is, but within 3 albums they seemed to have lost their fire.

I don't really follow popular music, so I don't really mind. But I still throw around the idea of getting one of their logos tattooed as it's a pretty interesting idea.

Best wishes to the guys in the band.


----------

